# Evilville Railroad



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With Edaville Railroad re-opening in September, they have a HUGE surprise for us Halloween Fans in late October. Edaville will become Evilville! On October 22, 23, 29, and 30th, from dusk till 11:00 PM, former Spooky World employees will be taking over Edaville railroad!

The best part...
EvilVille at Edaville is not rated PG and is not for small children!!!

More at this link: http://www.edaville.com/events.htm

I am definitely going to this as my Spooky World replacement.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

THAT is pretty f'n kickass.  :voorhees:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like it will be good.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Very Cool


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

$10.00.... the price is certainly right! Sounds good...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, for $10 you get a 20 minute "guided tour" of the Haunted Edaville facility and it's definitely worth it.

After you wait in line (for what seems like forever) you are arranged into two single file lines and are told to grab a rope inbetween the two lines. This is your "life line", where if you let go of it, you shall be doomed.

Next, you're given a brief speech by a scalped ghoul where the "don't touch lest ye be touched" rule (among a few others) are addressed.

Then you're taken on your tour. You see scenes such as a haunted "old west" town, Crazy Cannibal Hillbillies, a cemetery, haunted cornfield, mad science lab, and other great stuff.

Despite the short time the organizers had to put this all together in light of their _real_ haunt's closing, they did an excellent job. My only gripe was I wish some of the scenery was a little more well-lit. I'm not talking full-blown spotlights, but maybe a little more ambient lighting so you could better see some of the props.

There's also some concession stands and carnival games too to occupy your time. The hot chocolate and fried dough were a welcome sight after being in the cold for so long, but being in the cold is part of the charm of an autumn haunted attraction.

Definitely worth the trip and the $10. See http://www.edaville.us for more info.


----------

